# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  ساعدوني فلاشه كاستم 4.2.1

## amejma

إخواني الأعزاء أتمنى مساعدتكم  
أريد فيرموار الأيفون 3G كاستم 4.2.1 
iPhone3G_4.2.1_8C148_Custom_restore.ipsw 
مرفوعة على الميديافير 
PLZZZZ

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

iphone 3G Custom Firmware 4.2.1 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OR 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Abdalmujid1

الف شكرررررررررر

----------


## 064hamada

الف شكرررررررررر

----------


## amerabulaith

السلام عليكم جميعا

----------


## orfali82

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## idris456

مشكور عزيزي

----------


## pradazara

layrdi 3likkkkkkkk

----------


## mlkalfdaa

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## محمد00000

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ELAMIR

thankssssssssssssssssss

----------


## mustafaaa

مشكور يا طيب الفلاشة مية مية

----------


## hossam2

mmmmmmmerci

----------


## unvnor

chokran

----------

